# Fulton County Deer Thread 2013



## C.J. (May 14, 2013)

4 months left until bow season...


----------



## swamp (May 14, 2013)

Im getting ready!!


----------



## Jcon87 (Aug 20, 2013)

Im fired up only 3 weeks boys!!!!


----------



## Killer (Aug 21, 2013)

*Bucks*

For some odd reason i can't get a big buck on camera this year.  I'm hoping they move in later but my moral is low right now.  

I got an awesome Forsyth County spot though, if i can keep the neighborhood folks out.


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Aug 21, 2013)

Killer said:


> For some odd reason i can't get a big buck on camera this year.  I'm hoping they move in later but my moral is low right now.
> 
> I got an awesome Forsyth County spot though, if i can keep the neighborhood folks out.



Good luck I deal with it every year on my forsyth county spot. Put signs up they just go right by them.


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Aug 22, 2013)

We have pics of 5 shooters this year,  Come on Sept 14


----------



## devin25gun (Aug 23, 2013)

Never had a bad year in south fulton.  Covered up in deer and the crops and muscadines look great this year.


----------



## Bullets n Broadheads (Aug 30, 2013)

Just got permission to hunt 20 acres in Fulton county! Super excited about this opportunity.  I will putting up a camera this weekend, hope to post a few pic's before 9/14.


----------



## Jcon87 (Sep 9, 2013)

Every year i'm covered in buck pics on the cameras i've gotten a few small basket racks no shooters. Might be the rain and the terrain i'm hunting.


----------



## C.J. (Oct 15, 2013)

Bucks are starting to move, what yall seen


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Oct 15, 2013)

*Lucky you*

Thats some hard land to come by,  Some great deer along the hooch.  U north of 20 or south of 20


----------



## outdooradventures44 (Oct 17, 2013)

Congrats on your new honey hole.  Hope it produces and stud for ya.

Its gettin right in South Fulton Fellas. 
Went in to set a trail cam this am and right where I wanted to put it there was a scrap line of three big scrapes about 20 yards apart.   Yea Baby,  Know where Ill be this weekend  come on NW Wind


----------



## BGA (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice deer.


----------



## Gut Shot (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey fellers, I also hunt  in South  Fulton! I've seen a  little  bit of rut activity, but no chasing? How bout' yall?


----------



## twiggs25 (Nov 7, 2013)

Same here. The last cold snap we had, I saw some of the bigger deer on their feet pushing does but it shut back down the past few weeks with the warmer temps. The scrapes and rubs are starting to show up a little heavier though in the past few days. I think the best is still a few weeks away. Thoughts?


----------



## Gut Shot (Nov 7, 2013)

I watched a decent 8 pointer (120 ish class) make a scrape and two rubs on Tuesday of this week! I've seen some smaller bucks (spikes and fork horns) clean out a scrape and use it, but thats about it? I'm really looking forward to seeing some chasing!  I try to hunt there at  least three to  four days a  week! I'd' really like  to catch my GROWN  UNN  come tipping back through there again?


----------



## twiggs25 (Nov 11, 2013)

Just left the woods. Saw a basket 6 cruising with his nose on the ground and a spike giving 2 does all they could handle. As I was getting down, there a a pretty good fight going on somewhere just off the clear cut. Sounded like big antlers, not two litte ones. The big boys should get on their feet any day now!


----------



## C.J. (Nov 12, 2013)

I think we still have another week in north Fulton


----------



## devin25gun (Nov 12, 2013)

yup watched a nice 8 pt sat am working scrap line .  Not even swoll up yet.  Most of my bucks on camera aren't either.  The smaller bucks are working the does but they haven't gone in yet but getting ready. THis cold weather this week might be the ticket.


----------



## Jcon87 (Nov 18, 2013)

In the stand now in north Fulton watched a spike chase a doe around for awhile And I've had a doe with her fawn in front of me for about 30 minutes. Rubs and scrapes all over waiting on big daddy!


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 21, 2013)

That a boy Jared.  I would've probably let that one walk, though.


----------



## Gut Shot (Nov 21, 2013)

Congratulations Jared. North or South  Fulton?


----------



## JWilson (Nov 21, 2013)

North


----------



## Killer (Nov 22, 2013)

Good buck. You get with a bow or crossbow?


----------



## superman1275 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hunters safety course is going to be hosted at Sunny Side Church  2510 east cherokee dr Woodstock Ga. It is this Saturday December 7th and it will be starting at 8AM and end at 5PM Lunch will be provided by Sunnyside Church. You can get your study material at Excalibur arms. 3800 Holly Springs PRKWY. Canton Ga. All ages are welcome!


----------



## Jcon87 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hunted this am deer are chasing all over milton saw several doe and a few bucks! Left the property I hunt and saw a GIANT chasing in a field! Its definitely still on!


----------

